
Why blockchains and cryptocurrencies like Bitcoin are bullshit - jchanimal
https://www.vox.com/conversations/2018/4/11/17206018/bitcoin-blockchain-cryptocurrency-weaver
======
enginaar
> Nicholas Weaver: None of the cryptocurrencies are truly decentralized.
> They’re actually centrally controlled by the miners, who can basically
> rewrite history at will.

Is this true?

